# Subwoofer help please!!



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello everyone, new to this forum 
I would like to say hello to everyone, been a huge audio/video fan for as long as I can remember,

Looking for some advice.... I'm currently setting up my system in our new house, and using the front room as a theater room also, 

I'm having a hard time getting maximum impact and blending between my subwoofers, 
I'm using the full klipsch ultra 2 setup 
As in the picture 

But I've also have a SVS pb13 ultra 
In the rear corner of the room...

Any suggestions on phase or control settings? 

I'm using integra pre amp 9.9

Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

The SVS


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blending thos two different subs will be almost impossible as the pb13u is far superior to the Klipsch. You would be better off not using the Klipsch at all. How larg is the room and is it open to other areas of the house or is it closed off by doors?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tony is correct. That ultra is much more sub than the klipsch, and they will ultimately hamper its overall output. As far as blending them together, that's not impossible, but also can be tricky. 
Oops I hit send...
I'm assuming the layout will stay the same so with that. 
I would start by playing the lfe test tone, and adjusting the phase on the SVS(phase on the klipsch will probably stay at 0 since they're in the same spot as the mains), until you get the most output as measured by an spl meter in the LP. That will get you close, and should have the subs in phase(that does change with frequency though) then you can work on getting them to blend with the mains. This is usually pretty easy by setting the sub distance in the avr. You should have REW, and a umik-1, eventually to see more accurately what's going on in the room. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey guys thanks for your input

The room is 12 feet by 16 feet with opening in back corner, hence the photo

I agree the SVS is more of a sub 
But if I could I would like to use all three


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What happens if you try to blend subs that are vastly different than each other is you end up only getting the output equal to the least capable sub. So if the Klipsch is only good down to 22hz that is the best you will get in the entire room. 
If the room is open at the back then you have to factor that into the equation for room sise as subs need to pressurize a room and openings make that much more difficult as you have to factor in the other area as well.


----------



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

Yea, it's truly more trying than my last house where I had a dedicated home theater room, I gave that up to have 4 bedrooms, so trying to have my toys and the wife not kill me, trying to make everything look and sound the best with what I have and the room I have

Maybe another option I could have is sell the two klipsch subs and amp and but one more SVS 
And use them both in the front corners 

What's your guys thoughts on that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Much better idea, another SVS would be ideal


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

IntegraRotelGuy said:


> Yea, it's truly more trying than my last house where I had a dedicated home theater room, I gave that up to have 4 bedrooms, so trying to have my toys and the wife not kill me, trying to make everything look and sound the best with what I have and the room I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's a great idea. The main space isn't that big so a pair of this ultras would be awesome. But until then, I'd make the most of what you've got. As far as crippling the SVS, in my personal space, the case Tony described wasn't true at all. My extension didn't suffer, but my 3rd sub limits overall output by introducing distortion. I was surprised cause I had thought the same as Tony did. Try it and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks guys 
I guys I will tweak what I have

And if not satisfied I will look into selling and buying one more ultra 

It seems I have a great deal of bass and low clean bass, just sometimes I can tell if the bass is coming from the klipsch or from the SVS 
Was just looking more for a smooth sound


I left the klipsch on "0" phase 
And turned the SVS to "90"

And gonna start from there


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good start. Do you have an spl meter? 
If not, maybe a free spl app for your phone until you can get one. It would be better than by ear. I think?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

Yea I have a radio shack analog one, still packed somewhere 

Maybe I will download one just to temporarily 
Try to make some head way on this issue

Thanks!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The sensitivity will be lower than a real meter, especially in that region. I THINK however,bit will be better than nothing. I hate moving... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

This just shows a little bit more of the room setup
If it gives anyone any other ideas
In my current situation

Thanks again

And yes moving sucks


----------



## IntegraRotelGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

This was the pic I meant to post


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't rush to spend money on another SVS sub right now. Instead spend some money to get a microphone and possibly a soundcard to use REW and understand where is your issue coming from. Only then you can know if adding a second good sub will help. You can probably invest 100$ into a MiniDSP and be able to use your Klipsch subs on a limited bandwidth to smooth your response. This 200$ investment may save you another sub or help you get maximum benefits from it in case you buy it in the end.


----------

